# Come backs



## SaraLovesRats (Jan 11, 2015)

I have decided to make a list of snappy comebacks when people say rude things about your rats some of these will be just funny things you would never say to someone and some will be things you can actually use feel free to add on to the list.

If someone says you should kill them or get rid of them because there gross:

Funny comebacks:
Ok why don't you get rid of your dog because it peed on the rug 
There not as gross as you
When you were a baby you were much grosser than the rat and your parents kept you

Real comebacks:
Rats are actually very clean and nothing like the ones you see in movies 
Rats are very kind loving creatures and not at all gross
Pet rats are nothing like sewer rats or the rats that might be in your garage pet rats are very loving and kind 

If someone asks you why you have rats:

If they are rude about it:
Why do you have a dog 
Why do you have kids 

If they are genuinely curious:
Because I think rats are very good pets and they are very kind
Just like people are dog people or cat people I am a rat person 

If someone asks if there snake food:

Rudely asking:
Is your dog, cat, kid snake food
Yeah I'm feeding the snake to my rats 

Actually curious:
No I enjoy keeping them as pets 
No I love them and don't plan on feeding them to anything 

If someone says that all rats are disgusting:

Being rude:
Your disgusting 
All people are disgusting 

Dosent know that rats are clean:
Rats are actually very clean and not like the rats most people think of
Rats actually clean themselves frequently 

Thank you for reading feel free to comment other funny or actual comebacks


----------



## JCM (Mar 8, 2015)

These are excellent! I'm tempted to use the "Why do you have kids?" one on my uncle the next time he suggests I kill her. (But I wont because thats 'rude' and 'disrespectful' according to my dad)


----------



## Kuildeous (Dec 26, 2014)

If someone asks why I didn't get a cat or a dog, I say that a rat exemplifies both. They're playful and loving like dogs (seriously, my rats will clamor at the gate begging for me to come play with them), and they're clean and litter-trained like cats. It's the best of both worlds. 

Also, their poops are small (though many).


----------



## ponderosa (Oct 13, 2014)

So your uncle is allowed to say horrible things to you but to call him out on it is considered rude and disrespectful. I'm so sorry. Families make no sense. 

Great comebacks. It seems so silly to me that people complain about rats being gross and having gross tails... It makes me want to say, "What's grosser, a rat tail or a dog that rolls in cow dung and eats out of a dirty diaper?" My family's dog has done both. Good point about the babies too... They projectile vomit, they fill their diapers, yet people get so squeamish over a small pet that keeps itself much cleaner? However clever the comebacks, sadly, I don't think they will open some of the minds that insist on staying ignorant and closed (I think anyone who tells people to kill their pets has serious issues!), but they will help us keep it together.


----------



## kksrats (Jul 25, 2014)

"My rats know more tricks than your dog.""Rats are cleaner than your kids."I've actually used the one about the dog before; I have yet to have the opportunity to use the one about kids.


----------



## Tedology (Mar 3, 2015)

I figure I'll just ignore anybody who judges me for having pet rats. Tossing a comeback, to me, just incites them...and fuels fire. They're trying to get a rise out of me, so I will choose not to take the bait.

(Unless, of course, they're genuinely curious about rats...then I'm open to discussion).


----------



## Cinn (Mar 4, 2015)

OMG, best thread ever! I can sooo see myself using these in the future..........pet stores specifically....


----------



## kksrats (Jul 25, 2014)

Tedology said:


> I figure I'll just ignore anybody who judges me for having pet rats. Tossing a comeback, to me, just incites them...and fuels fire. They're trying to get a rise out of me, so I will choose not to take the bait.(Unless, of course, they're genuinely curious about rats...then I'm open to discussion).


I only throw snappy comebacks at people who I know. Strangers typically get a short lesson on what rats are really like...provided they want to listen.


----------



## LilCritter (Feb 25, 2014)

If they throw out the black plague, you can always mention that scientists think that rats may not have been the culprit... gerbils may have been the source. ;P


----------



## Tedology (Mar 3, 2015)

kksrats said:


> I only throw snappy comebacks at people who I know. Strangers typically get a short lesson on what rats are really like...provided they want to listen.


Well said, kksrats.


----------



## Cinn (Mar 4, 2015)

Tedology said:


> Well said, kksrats.





kksrats said:


> I only throw snappy comebacks at people who I know. Strangers typically get a short lesson on what rats are really like...provided they want to listen.


Well said you guys. Y'all live my life for me.


----------



## SaraLovesRats (Jan 11, 2015)

Actually it is said that rodents aren't the culprit but fleas in the rodents were and also fleas on dogs cats and other animals


----------



## Mball77 (Jul 3, 2013)

Around the time I was thinking of picking up my first boys I went to an acquaintance's (my boyfriends high school friend's wife) baby shower. I was at that weird misc table with all the other ladies that no one knows where to put, co workers and other girlfriends or wives father to be's friends. One of women used to have pet rats (now she had kids and was taking a break), and we started talk, Another women (a co-worker of mom to be who was also preggers with her second child) at the table gave us glances time to time. Later we were dubbed the rat ladies, because I did something stupid... The women telling me about rats went into how sometimes, especially with males, they might mark you with one dot of pee time to time but its nothing and the other lady just went (a tad snottily) "See that's why I don't like animals. There gross, even dogs, I don't get why someone would have an animal in their house." 

I just blurted, a touch loudly "But babies puke on you!" She replied that they eventually stop when they grow in which I countered "Then they wreck your house, then later your car. And for a short time they hate you. For $20,000 a year!" among other things...at a baby shower...to a pregnant women I didn't know. She got me at saying dogs where gross. Even people who aren't pet people are generally cool with dogs. Seriously who hates dogs?

Later that night, I went with a group of friend for drinks, one of the women from the shower was there. She hugged me and called me a hero because I just told a preggers women at a baby shower that rats where better then her babies. I was loud enough for her to hear which was kind of embarrassing. I actually felt bad about that, that wasn't my intention. I just don't get personally why people would want a baby in their house if cleanliness is a big issue to them. I wasn't trying to offend, its just babies produce vile things from their bodies, and then become mobile as children and spread it everywhere.


----------



## Rat Daddy (Sep 25, 2011)

I used to walk Fuzzy Rat at heel in the park. When I came across dog owners that questioned why I was walking my rat, I'd point out my rat was smarter than their dog.... If pushed I'd just point out that their dog was on a leash and my rat wasn't.


----------



## Roonel (Jan 27, 2014)

When my son took the rats to school one of his classmates said to me that their poops were stinky. I just said, "So are yours. Even more so, actually", and left it at that. The rats were the centre of attention and adored by all at school, needless to say.


----------



## raindear (Mar 3, 2015)

I spent many years thinking that rats were "eeewww" til a program on Animal Planet woke my curiosity. Now, I find that people who are willing to open their minds find, like I did, that rats aren't what they think. 

I often tell people who compare my rats to wild rats that that's like comparing poodles to wolves.


----------



## Fu-Inle (Jan 22, 2015)

"I don't give a rats arse" But seriously, I avoid bringing up the rats so I don't have to hear it. Actually funnily enough I was talking to someone about pets and I kept trying to avoid saying I had rats because I wasn't in the mood to hear someone who has never seen rat in their life tell me what my rats are like. Eventually i said i had rats and turns out the person also owns and loves rats. lol. My mum is different though. She makes it a mission to tell everyone I have rats just so she can try to convince them that they aren't gross.


----------



## 30swinningham (3 mo ago)

SaraLovesRats said:


> Ok why don't you get rid of your dog because it peed on the rug
> There not as gross as you


good one


----------

